# Felt sole waders and didymo



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

So looking at getting new waders, heard felt sole bottoms were good, and i'm going to checkout on cabelas.com and i see a disclaimer about checking the legality of these waders in your state? so upon further research i see many states have banned felt because they transfer an algae known as 'didymo'. I see Ohio is not on the list but from the experts out there; is this something we may need to be concerned with going forward? I don't want to make an investment and then not be able to use them in the future. I seen one website stated that Ohio was a 'river by river' state but i could not find this info anywhere else. 



Thanks!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Currently, as far as we know, there are no rivers in Ohio that have didymo. PA has some rivers that are effected though, such as the Youghiogheny, Pine Creek, the Delaware system, and I think another stream near Philly. Just recently New Zealand Mudsnails(another AIS) have been found in Spring Creek in the center part of the state. Maryland also has some streams with didymo. 

I don't see Ohio banning felt soles anytime soon, but if you fish any waters outside of the state that are effected, PLEASE clean your gear!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

tehsavage said:


> So looking at getting new waders, heard felt sole bottoms were good...


Felt bottoms are good if you don't intend on going out when it is snowing. The felt felt picks up snow when walking, turning into inches of ice on the bottom of your boots. I stick with studded rubber.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I think felt is over rated... but that's just my opinion. my boots have interchangeable soles (korkers) each pair comes with a rubber (kling-on) sole and a felt sole, so you're covered both ways, and you can also buy cleated soles separately, and they're pretty easy to change on the fly. I personally haven't had any problems with my rubber soles but will probably be purchasing the cleats soon.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Rubber and studs, the only way to fly in Ohio.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Steel Cranium said:


> Felt bottoms are good if you don't intend on going out when it is snowing. The felt felt picks up snow when walking, turning into inches of ice on the bottom of your boots. I stick with studded rubber.


Ya after the ice builds up it's like trying to walk with two half coconuts on the bottom of your boots. Get rubber soles w/ studs.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Had felt once and only once it's not good for anything but walking on slimy river bottom getting to and from your spot is a chore if it's muddy your going to be slipping and sliding if it's cold and snowy you will have 2 anchors on bottom of your feet I have cleated rubber soles and are the best choice everywhere I have fished


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

I believe my choice has been swayed. Bottom line is I'm sick of falling everywhere with my neo boots 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've only had a dedicated pair of wading boots for 2 seasons now... (before that I just used an old pair of beat-up work boots) But I love the felt. I've got Korkers, so I can switch them out, but I haven't yet (other than to switch TO the felt, from rubber!)

Like others have said, felt soles can be tricky, when on land; especially if it's a muddy sloped-bank. But for the traction it gives me on the super-smooth, slimy shale bottom, on a section of river I fish, the good outweighs the bad -- by FAR! With the rubber soles, on the same section, I had to "slide" step (think ice skating lol) because if I lifted a leg, the current would "scoot" me sideways on the shale -- no traction AT ALL.

But your decision should be based on what kind of river bottom you predominately fish. If it's gravel, felt is definitely not needed. If it's the slippery-as-ice algae/moss coated shale, then you're gonna want felt while you're out there, while being careful on your walk to/from the water. Either way, I don't think I'd buy a non-interchangeable sole, if it were me.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

MEISTERICS said:


> Rubber and studs, the only way to fly in Ohio.


Second that!


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I was going back and forth between both for that reason cause I fish the V which is one giant slippery piece of shale. Some spots I could get away with a mad dash from the car to my spot without mucking the felt up too Bad but other spots I fish require 20 min + hike. So throw that in the mix and then On a poboys budget, i can't afford the korkers.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mstash (Nov 28, 2012)

I think the whole didymo thing is a scam against felt.No mention of doing away with laces on Boots.It cant be transferred on anything other than Felt? Come on. Felt is not good in freezing temps at all.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

tehsavage said:


> Yeah I was going back and forth between both for that reason cause I fish the V which is one giant slippery piece of shale. Some spots I could get away with a mad dash from the car to my spot without mucking the felt up too Bad but other spots I fish require 20 min + hike. So throw that in the mix and then On a poboys budget, i can't afford the korkers.


I walk on concrete, through the woods, over logs, asphalt, and anywhere else I would normally walk with regular boots. The only place I'm more cautious is on any downward slope. 

I think of it this way: I'd rather have the traction advantage in the WATER, which is the reason I bought the boots in the first place, than on land. After all, they're wading boots, not hiking boots!! 

Rubber soles on smooth slimy shale is a swimming lesson waiting to happen!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I love felt for our shale. no fear of slipping on downstream. in the snow i use korkers. 
in the summer on out of state i use wading sandals. 
the fear about rock snot was waay overblown. not that i think the precautions were unwarented, but time has proven the fears have failed to materialize. even simms, the company that was on the forefront of dumping felt began to remake shoes with it.


----------

